# Ormond Beach Report



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Fished Ormond from the surf from about 12-5 and caught a bunch of whiting, a baby shark, and 2 black and white striped fish I don't know the name of. They look like small sheephead about the size of my hand. I didn't know the regulation for them or if they are tasty so I threw them back. Any of you guys able to fill me in on what they were?

I was using shrimp hoping to land some pomps but they must not be in yet.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

probably juvenile black drum


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, after reading it I utilized my skills at the interweebs to find a pic, that is definately what they were. Glad I tossed them back, better safe than sorry.


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

dont know about size limits there,but they are great eating. no size limit in n.c.,i dont think, but there is in va.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I think its 14-24inches here in FL.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

patrck17 said:


> I think its 14-24inches here in FL.


That is correct Patrick. You may also possess one Black Drum daily that exceeds 24"; however, fish much over that size are not really great tablefare and should be released. They can reach 100 pounds in places such as the mouth of St. Johns River, Chesapeake Bay and Delaware Bay.

There are some Pompano around here in Flagler, not in numbers, so some should be in Ormond.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Sea Level said:


> That is correct Patrick. You may also possess one Black Drum daily that exceeds 24"; however, fish much over that size are not really great tablefare and should be released. They can reach 100 pounds in places such as the mouth of St. Johns River, Chesapeake Bay and Delaware Bay.
> 
> There are some Pompano around here in Flagler, not in numbers, so some should be in Ormond.


Good 411---------------

Any known good concentrations of fleas up that way???

12th st. produced a few last week but not many. Mostly small as well


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Jigmaster said:


> Good 411---------------
> 
> Any known good concentrations of fleas up that way???
> 
> 12th st. produced a few last week but not many. Mostly small as well


Concentrations are few and far between. I know of one area that I can get what I need to fish with without a whole lot of trouble. That information is close held, otherwise the commerical flea boys will wipe 'em out.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'll probably make my way to Ormond this Friday to check out any progress on the Pompano. The tendancy lately is that I end up at Flagler cause I do not have enough weight to keep my bait out from the surf. It seems the sea has been stronger than I am used to lately. If not I may have to figure something out to get and keep my bait out. Largest weight I have in my box is 6oz pyramid, and I can only sling that much on one of my poles. Anyways I have a rake but I never seem to be able to turn up any fleas. Maybe more luck this weekend. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

patrck17 said:


> I'll probably make my way to Ormond this Friday to check out any progress on the Pompano. The tendancy lately is that I end up at Flagler cause I do not have enough weight to keep my bait out from the surf. It seems the sea has been stronger than I am used to lately. If not I may have to figure something out to get and keep my bait out. Largest weight I have in my box is 6oz pyramid, and I can only sling that much on one of my poles. Anyways I have a rake but I never seem to be able to turn up any fleas. Maybe more luck this weekend. I'll let you guys know how it goes.


Patrick, I suggest you read the post in this forum on surf fishing classes. All the issues you are having can be easily remedied. Plus the learning curve for things you may not know about will be flattened to help reduce your frustration.


----------



## iamtheoz (Mar 14, 2009)

Heading to Ormond myself this weekend. Any updates on the fishing and the surf conditions? The pompano's and whiting catches for me last Thanksgiving were excellent. I am concerned about the storm that just past.....any insight would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*Ormond/Flagler*

I will be in the Ormond/Flagler area in the next couple days, never been there.

What is the best bait shop in the are?

Where would I be most productive getting bait with a cast net?

Will be fishing for anything that is biting.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Sea Level said:


> That information is close held, otherwise the commerical flea boys will wipe 'em out.


Never heard of commercial flea'ers before. You guys can buy live fleas down there?


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

I've caught more pomps on fresh cut shrimp than fleas....just sayin'...


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

I am not an expert to the area by any means, but when I go to Ormond I hit the baitshop at Grenada pier. It is right on the west side of the intercoastal, on the water. They really only have live shrimp there or frozen, but I usually just use life shrimp. Also if you are lucky you can walk out on the pier and see some baitfish to net, I've only ever seen mullet, and I imagine they can come and go so not sure. 

In Flagler there is a baitshop that is right on the pier, though I've never been there when it is open, not sure why. If you go over and ask somebody they will point you at a baitshop that is really close by, but I am not sure where it is. Lots of luck.

I am heading over to Ormond again this morning, probably going to fish the wreck, I'll post how it goes laters.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Hello Patrick,
Patrick here too...going to try Ormond in the morning. I haven't been up there lately, but the past few years, usually at least once a week or more. What part are you fishing at. I go about half mile north of the old fishing pier wreck..where the dirt parking lot is.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello there Patrick,

I went out the to Cobb wreck on Sunday. No luck there, I had a few bites but it was slow. Ocean wasn't quite as rough as it has been in the past few weeks, but a lot of seaweed everywhere which was annoying. I usually go right down 40 to grenada pier for bait, then follow it till the end and go north till the first light. I have fished further north (and had my best luck there). I may be out on Sunday again, if the sea isn't so rough.


----------

